# Club Race @ VIR this weekend



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Anybody from here going? I'm heading up with some folks early Saturday morning. Should be fun.



> The Tarheel Chapter, BMW CCA is again sponsoring a club race at Virginia International Raceway on the weekend of April 19-21. Our club racers will be sharing the track with Vintage Drivers Club of America (VDCA). There will be practice on Friday, qualifying on Saturday morning, and the feature enduro (1 hour) race Saturday afternoon. Sunday will offer more practice and several sprint races. It promises to be a good show.
> 
> Because it will be a good show, our chapter is also sponsoring an outing at the track on Saturday, April 19. Participants in the outing will receive the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Is there no DE too?

There was one at the National Champion race in Houston. The winnning car even went out in the top DE group after the race. He never caught me though!  Probaby going very easy...


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Is there no DE too?
> 
> There was one at the National Champion race in Houston. The winnning car even went out in the top DE group after the race. He never caught me though!  Probaby going very easy... *


No, not this weekend. Tar Heel keeps their DE's pretty exclusive in that nothing else goes on during the weekend except instructor/student sessions. I'll be back up there in July for the North Course school...assuming I get in.


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*I may go to the club race, but re: DEs*

I'm done with Tarheel events. They're letting too many people in, the run groups are too large, and when things get off schedule you get screwed on seat time. At the March event we had two runs that were 15 or 20 minutes, that's bogus, you just get into a rhythm and out comes the checkered flag. I even go and help stuff envelopes at Bob Breed's house, but I'm tired of the stress of trying to get that damned form mailed in on the day they open registration and then wonder if I'm in or not. When they get with the program and put their registration form online, I'll consider going again. I'm going to start doing more PCA schools, they're not so tightly controlled by Ms. Nazi (name withheld) and not so manic to get into, I'm PCA associate via my fiance (2000 996).


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: I may go to the club race, but re: DEs*



Jorg Muller said:


> *I'm done with Tarheel events. They're letting too many people in, the run groups are too large, and when things get off schedule you get screwed on seat time. At the March event we had two runs that were 15 or 20 minutes, that's bogus, you just get into a rhythm and out comes the checkered flag. I even go and help stuff envelopes at Bob Breed's house, but I'm tired of the stress of trying to get that damned form mailed in on the day they open registration and then wonder if I'm in or not. When they get with the program and put their registration form online, I'll consider going again. I'm going to start doing more PCA schools, they're not so tightly controlled by Ms. Nazi (name withheld) and not so manic to get into, I'm PCA associate via my fiance (2000 996). *


:lmao: re Ms. Nazi! I totally agree about the track time and too many people. Short sessions, especially on full course, combined with freight train-esque lines of cars at times are not what I'm paying for. :thumbdwn: I'll have to look into the PCA events...


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*Off to Roebling*

I'm off to Roebling Raceway in Savannah, gonna whup up on some P-cars. Have a great weekend folks.

Hey Chris, look for a driver named Pierre (forgot his last name, he's "Useless Message Poster" on the E46 M3 RF board, tell him and a fellow named Scott Culler who's crewing for him that David Bishop (a.k.a. Jorg Muller) said hello.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Off to Roebling*



a.k.a. Jorg Muller said:


> *I'm off to Roebling Raceway in Savannah, gonna whup up on some P-cars. Have a great weekend folks.
> 
> Hey Chris, look for a driver named Pierre (forgot his last name, he's "Useless Message Poster" on the E46 M3 RF board, tell him and a fellow named Scott Culler who's crewing for him that David Bishop (a.k.a. Jorg Muller) said hello. *


Pierre Collet


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*thanks ATYCLB, have a great weekend*

Happy Easter,

Wrong musical group I know, but "Eat a Peep"


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: thanks ATYCLB, have a great weekend*



a.k.a. Jorg Muller said:


> *Happy Easter,
> 
> Wrong musical group I know, but "Eat a Peep" *


Thanks David!










Happy Easter to you, too! 

http://www.peepsshow.com/


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Off to Roebling*



a.k.a. Jorg Muller said:


> *I'm off to Roebling Raceway in Savannah, gonna whup up on some P-cars. Have a great weekend folks.
> 
> Hey Chris, look for a driver named Pierre (forgot his last name, he's "Useless Message Poster" on the E46 M3 RF board, tell him and a fellow named Scott Culler who's crewing for him that David Bishop (a.k.a. Jorg Muller) said hello. *


well, I guess Pierre had a rough day out there, broken ankle and/or leg

Not sure of any other more serious injuries at this point...


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

:yikes: Damn, was that from today's practices/sprint race..?! I never did catch up with him yesterday to introduce myself.


----------

